# Clarification on Reference Materials for NYS test takers



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 13, 2014)

Fellow NYS examinees,

I wanted to get clarification from NCEES and NYS regarding a couple concerns that seem to come up every exam. Below are the official responses as of 9:52 today:

1. Are pencil-marked notes allowed in reference materials?

Response: While pencil-marked notes are allowed, exam proctors MAY feel that you are writing in your books during the exam and they may take your reference material / invalidate your exam. It is recommended that notes be made in pen or highlighted.

2. Are worked solutions, practice exams etc. allowed?

Response: Yes, worked solutions including SMS, NCEES practice exams etc. are allowed as reference material.


----------



## karmavatar (Oct 15, 2014)

I am looking for same answers for California.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 15, 2014)

You should call your board directly. I called NYS board and had no problems getting my questions answered from the state rep.


----------



## kjdgus (Oct 22, 2014)

If anyone is taking the test in Albany, I visited the site today and the HVAC system is quite loud in the exam room. I'm planning to bring earplugs. The chairs are padded and it was quite cold, but that was without a hundred sweaty test takers!


----------



## vesterholt (Oct 22, 2014)

Do all testing centers have somewhere to lock up your stuff? I am taking it at Pratt in Brooklyn so I won't be driving so I can't just leave my phone, bags, etc. in my car. Not sure how to transport my reference material though.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 22, 2014)

I saw someone else ask this question and the response was no, lockers are not provided. I will also be taking it in Pratt. I'm going to visit the testing site tomorrow if I can get in. I would recommend NOT bringing your phone.

I assume you'll be taking the subway if you're not driving? I'm not sure how many reference books you're taking but there have been a lot of good ideas thrown out in the forum ranging from suitcases to milk crates to packing boxes. Obviously if you use a milk crate or packing box (Staples, Home Depot) you would want a hand dolly.


----------



## vesterholt (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm not taking that many books but more than will fit in one backpack or could be carried easily - Lindeburg manual, review problems, 6MS, Quick Ref, Practice Exam, one binder with notes, psych charts and ASHRAE standards, and 5 ASHRAE books. I'm wondering if I bring them in bags, what I am supposed to do with the bags during the exam since it says bags aren't allowed in. I live in Brooklyn, so I'll probably just take a taxi.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 23, 2014)

Hope one of the seasoned board members can weigh in on this. I've read posts on EB where test takers took their books in a backpack.I was also planning on doing that but looks like NY prohibits bags and purses...not sure if bag means just plastic bags or includes backpacks etc.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Oct 23, 2014)

Not sure about NY, but in Texas people bring in roller suitcases of books, backpacks, crates.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 23, 2014)

Just got off chat with NCEES representative Kim, she confirmed that backpacks ARE allowed for PE test takers in NY.


----------



## vesterholt (Oct 23, 2014)

Ok thanks. I should be able to just fit everything into 2 backpacks then.


----------



## kfrazie1 (Jan 7, 2015)

Did you write all your notes in pen? I bought a few eraseable pens to work all my problems.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jan 8, 2015)

I had pencil written notes on my sample exams and it wasn't an issue.


----------



## buffalo (Jan 8, 2015)

I also used luggage on wheels. I doubt I could have properly fit all of my references into one or two backpacks. I pared-down the books the morning of the exam (eliminating some text books I felt were unnecessary). I felt this helped with organization. The largest items I packed were an 11x17 binder filled with charts, 3 or 4 binders of print-outs (from a review course), and a few 'thick' handbooks (Mark's, Perry's, &amp; MERM).


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jan 8, 2015)

Not sure which discipline you're taking but I did not take my Mark's HDBK and don't think it would have helped answer any of the questions I had doubts on. For T/F the MERM, Lindeburg conversion manual, and a good copy of the steam tables are sufficient.


----------



## P-E (Jan 8, 2015)

buffalo said:


> I also used luggage on wheels. I doubt I could have properly fit all of my references into one or two backpacks. I pared-down the books the morning of the exam (eliminating some text books I felt were unnecessary). I felt this helped with organization. The largest items I packed were an 11x17 binder filled with charts, 3 or 4 binders of print-outs (from a review course), and a few 'thick' handbooks (Mark's, Perry's, &amp; MERM).


I think 90% had giant rolling suitcases. We filed into the testing hall with dread like we were going through customs into North Korea.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jan 9, 2015)

First two times I took the test and failed....I had one backpack. Third time, I passed, and had a roller luggage bag of reference materials.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jan 9, 2015)

It depends (somewhat obviously) on how well you prepare and how well you know your references. I passed first try taking a backpack worth of references. During the exam, however, I only used the three I listed above. The sample exams I took just took up desk space.


----------



## P-E (Jan 9, 2015)

I might have used 4, certainly merm and ashrae fundamentals


----------

